# Molex power connection to Motherboard?



## Ronin101 (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, this is my first build and this is probably a stupid question(s) but here it goes!!!

I have a CM power pro 1000 PS and a CM Cosmos Case.

The ps has two molex power lines with four female ends on it and a small 4 pin female jack

1. these are made for the fans correct? My four Cosmos fans all have molex adapters.

2. where do I place the small four pin? Does this attach to the MB?

3. Anyone have a link for a tutorial/or pic of cable management?

ray:thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

With the fans what you do is plug the red and black wires that go to the big molex connector into the peripheral power connector from the power supply and if there is a yellow or blue wire with a small connector that connects to the motherboard.


----------



## Ronin101 (Nov 24, 2007)

ok the small connector has 4 wires 1 red, 2 black and 1 yellow. What does this connect to on the motherboard? the system fan has three pins!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That sounds like the floppy connector which connects to a floppy drive and not anything on the motherboard. The fan connector connects to either a 3/4-pin header on the motherboard or to the power supply (or in some cases there are two connectors). Don't plug the small one from the power supply into anything on the motherboard!


----------



## Ronin101 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Fans work...but still need help! update*

Matt,

Thanks for the response!. I did not plug those into the motherboard. I plugged the rear case fan into the motherboard and left the other three plugged in. When I powered up all of the fans are running. What is the benefit to running off the power supply rather than the MB? 

Everything seemed good. Then I entered the bios and saved. when I checked the cpu temp it was 90 c. What is the temp supposed to be?
This sounded high so I shut it down right away.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Electrically there is no difference except for the fact that fans on the motherboard are sometimes controlled by a temperature sensor. You can disable fan control in the BIOS though so it runs at 100% all the time. I usually plug the fans into the motherboard so the BIOS can monitor the fan speeds and alert me of a fan that does not spin. This is especially bad for the CPU fan because if you are running a cooler that was not designed to work purely as a passive cooler than the CPU will likely overheat.

Are you sure the 90 degrees you saw wasn't the shutdown temp? That is a standard default shutdown temperature in a lot of BIOSs.


----------



## Ronin101 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re:*

After reading some reviews. I may have to re-install the heat sink. Don't know yet. I am going to bed! working on this too long :upset:

so much for a relaxing hobby lol.


----------



## Ronin101 (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you sure the 90 degrees you saw wasn't the shutdown temp? That is a standard default shutdown temperature in a lot of BIOSs.

Unfortuantely that was the cpu temp...what should it run at. I can check it tommarow 
60 c ?

ahh i checked it and it was 90 right away..thanks for the help gnight!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes reapply the paste (mine was up there when i put to much paste on, and mastered putting on intels tricky heatsinks)


----------

